# Mars in 4K



## YeOldeOke (19/7/20)

Just because.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (20/7/20)

Nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)

looks Covid (stealing theiving idiot) free, who can I catch a lift with ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/7/20)

vicTor said:


> looks Covid (stealing theiving idiot) free, who can I catch a lift with ?



Eh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Eh?



was trying to say that I would give Mars a go as it could be better for me than earth right now

pay no mind to my rabble

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (21/7/20)

IMO the whole Mars landings are a fairy tale.

During the NASA Curiosity press conference back in 2012, the Project lead engineer, Adam Steltzner, couldnt answer a question regarding the format of the images taken nor how they were transmitted back to earth.
I find that flabbergasting seeing as image taking was one of the primary goals.
Question pops up at 37:45.


In comparison, I know my camera takes a jpg image and uploads to the internet via wifi (802.11N 2.5Ghz) to the modem which is connected via an ADSL copper wire to nearest exchange and it then runs out on undersea optic fibre cables to the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (21/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> IMO the whole Mars landings are a fairy tale.
> 
> During the NASA Curiosity press conference back in 2012, the Project lead engineer, Adam Steltzner, couldnt answer a question regarding the format of the images taken nor how they were transmitted back to earth.
> I find that flabbergasting seeing as image taking was one of the primary goals.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (21/7/20)

vicTor said:


> was trying to say that I would give Mars a go as it could be better for me than earth right now
> 
> pay no mind to my rabble



You just missed it. Maybe the next one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/7/20)

Adephi said:


>



I lol'd at the irony, considering his wrestling background and the origins of the word kayfabe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

